# Movies - Audio Signal



## icor1031 (Mar 24, 2011)

I couldn't figure out where to post this.


As far as I can tell, the average peak signal is -20dB. 
If you're listening at 70dB, and a signal of 0dB gets sent - what will your SPL now be?


I ask, because I'm trying to figure out how low I can equalize to, without risking damage to my subs by hitting xmax.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It just adds, a signal that is 20 dB FS higher will be 20 dB SPL louder, so 90 dB in your example.


----------

